# I think i got my first diverticulitis



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Thanks to bad health care(Canada) who have ignored my motility problem for years.I felt a little bulge on my left side under the skin this morning.It felt like a diverticulitis.Small and nasty.My skin seems to have push it back in place but i feel sore.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Are you in severe pain with a fever?Those are the symptoms of diverticulitis and you need to go to the doctor for antibiotics.I don't think you can feel a diverticuli from the outside. I've never heard of them being diagnosed that way.You can have diverticuli (diverticul*osis*) without an infection and it is usually symptomless.Diverticul*itis* means it is infected.K.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

It must be a diverticulosis or an enlarge vein.I felt it under the skin,my sigmoid is just under my skin.


----------



## 14017 (Mar 21, 2006)

Diverticulites is small pouches inside of the bowel that will trap small things like seeds, etc. Very painful but I don't think that it would ever bulge outside of the body. Better check with the doctor.


----------



## allanmandez (Jun 11, 2009)

I agree with SpAsMaN.I also think that It must be a diverticulosis or an enlarge vein.


----------



## lucyinthesky7 (Mar 16, 2009)

Could also be lymphatic system? I'm slim and can feel my bowels through my skin but can also feel lymph nodes.


----------



## petra (Feb 2, 2009)

Inguinal hernia???


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

Spas,if you have diverticulitis you will know it- it is severe pain on lower left side and if fever and vomiting present head stratight to the ER. I have been hosptialized twice since April for it. I never even knew i have diverticulosiss which is the pockets.have you had a colonoscopy lately?God blesslori


----------

